# Tailspins with modifications



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, first off, thanks for the input. John gave me a brilliant suggestion of using hematite beads. For those unfamiliar, hematite is pretty much iron ore. Much heavier than glass and while it isn't lead, I think it will really help with casting distance and sinking faster to get in the strike zone. The problem I am working on is getting the hematite beads white or other colors. I tried dishwasher rack vinyl paint which works well but is sooooo thick. It's thicker than Elmer's glue. But it did show me vinyl paint is the way to go and I will be getting some jighead paint from Jann's soon.

The top one has the "u"bend to allow the #2 Colorado to spin and a clevis to hang the head hook. The other one I used glass beads because I didn't have any hematite dried. hey, it's a prototype!

Lemme know guys....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

By Jove! I think you've got it! Adjusting the weight can be tricky in conjunction with the type of blade, it's position and the retrieval speed. It should be a matter of balancing the lure after you've done some field testing. 
It just occured to me, a little hair and feather on the rear treble might create some drag, allowing for a slower retrieve and better action. As always, nice effort.--Tim..................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow said:


> By Jove! I think you've got it! Adjusting the weight can be tricky in conjunction with the type of blade, it's position and the retrieval speed. It should be a matter of balancing the lure after you've done some field testing.
> It just occured to me, a little hair and feather on the rear treble might create some drag, allowing for a slower retrieve and better action. As always, nice effort.--Tim..................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 54276


hmmm cool idea there. I have just started tying trebles w bucktail and I really dig it. Check back tomorrow lol!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

great looking thing there. get things worked out and i,ed be interested in buying a couple. been looking for something a little different. and i think u got it. i,ve done real good on white a lot of times. keep us posted.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice Job! Very Nice Job!
I'll be your 2nd buyer, when your ready!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I am assuming the one that you guys like better is the same as I, the bottom one? On that one only the back two beads are epoxied allowing the front hook to swing freely along with the first two beads.
I just think the clevis up front and the "u" bend take away too much from the overall look of the bait.
Thanks again guys, I have some supplies on the way from Jann's!


----------

